# How long from bottle to drinking.



## Czaccary (Feb 28, 2022)

If I were to bulk age majority of the time and plan on having a bottle of wine at a certain day when should I bottle it before that certain day? how many days on the low end does one need to have a wine bottled before drinking? I plan on giving the time at least 3 months in a carboy, my mothers birthday is the event and is the only reason why i would cut it short.


----------



## Czaccary (Feb 28, 2022)

Its a Cab Sauv Chile . its a boxed wine said to be ready in 4 weeks.


----------



## Jovimaple (Feb 28, 2022)

Sometimes wines go through bottle shock where they aren't very good for 2 to 3 weeks after bottling. To be safe, I would try to get a kit wine done and bottled at least 2 weeks before the event.

That being said, I just bottled 2 different dessert wine kits yesterday, just a couple weeks past the kit schedule for bottling day, and both of them are soooo good already! So bottle shock doesn't always occur.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 28, 2022)

And you are bottling at the 4 week mark. Age it at least a month.


----------



## ChuckD (Feb 28, 2022)

Jovimaple said:


> Sometimes wines go through bottle shock where they aren't very good for 2 to 3 weeks after bottling.


I noticed this with an apple last year. Tasted pretty good when I back sweetened it but a few days later I was thinking I messed up because it tasted off. A month later it was good again, and got better until gone about 9 months later.


----------



## Czaccary (Feb 28, 2022)

Jovimaple said:


> Sometimes wines go through bottle shock where they aren't very good for 2 to 3 weeks after bottling. To be safe, I would try to get a kit wine done and bottled at least 2 weeks before the event.
> 
> That being said, I just bottled 2 different dessert wine kits yesterday, just a couple weeks past the kit schedule for bottling day, and both of them are soooo good already! So bottle shock doesn't always occur.





ChuckD said:


> I noticed this with an apple last year. Tasted pretty good when I back sweetened it but a few days later I was thinking I messed up because it tasted off. A month later it was good again, and got better until gone about 9 months later.




Bottle shock? being the new guy I am can you go a little more into this? does this occur when the bottle has been aged to long or short? is it something that just naturally occurs?


----------



## Jovimaple (Feb 28, 2022)

@ChuckD As a beginning winemaker a year ago, I was so relieved to learn bottle shock is a thing! Like most beginners, I was impatient and then disappointed when the wine had issues when I opened the first few too soon.


----------



## Jovimaple (Feb 28, 2022)

Czaccary said:


> Bottle shock? being the new guy I am can you go a little more into this? does this occur when the bottle has been aged to long or short? is it something that just naturally occurs?


It's just a thing wine sometimes goes through for a couple of weeks after bottling. As @ChuckD describes, the wine tastes fine and has good mouthfeel at just before bottling, but then if you open a bottle within the first couple of weeks, it can seem off or flabby. Better to wait 2 to 3 weeks for the bottle shock to work itself out.

If you bottle a few 375 ml bottles, you can test this by opening a bottle after one week, then another after 2 weeks, then maybe one more after 3 weeks. Take notes of the flavor and mouthfeel for each, to learn how they change after bottling.


----------



## Czaccary (Feb 28, 2022)

Jovimaple said:


> It's just a thing wine sometimes goes through for a couple of weeks after bottling. As @ChuckD describes, the wine tastes fine and has good mouthfeel at just before bottling, but then if you open a bottle within the first couple of weeks, it can seem off or flabby. Better to wait 2 to 3 weeks for the bottle shock to work itself out.
> 
> If you bottle a few 375 ml bottles, you can test this by opening a bottle after one week, then another after 2 weeks, then maybe one more after 3 weeks. Take notes of the flavor and mouthfeel for each, to learn how they change after bottling.




Love this! thank you kindly


----------



## winemanden (Mar 1, 2022)

My main trouble with bottle shock is when it's empty.


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 1, 2022)

Czaccary said:


> If I were to bulk age majority of the time and plan on having a bottle of wine at a certain day when should I bottle it before that certain day? how many days on the low end does one need to have a wine bottled before drinking? I plan on giving the time at least 3 months in a carboy, my mothers birthday is the event and is the only reason why i would cut it short.


Bottle shock, when it happens, usually clears up within a few weeks, but it can take a month or 2.

I agree with Craig, bottle 4 weeks ahead.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 1, 2022)

Bottle shock is the effect of adding a lot of oxygen (over 5ppm per liter) to the wine in the process of bottling. Factory wine will nitrogen flush the staging tank/ filling equipment, and or vacuum the ullage, or drop liquid nitrogen into the bottle before filling to displace air. Practically speaking home wine is small batches and the percentage contamination is high. example an inch of air ullage has enough oxygen to contribute over 5ppm oxygen to a 750 ml bottle.
Recovery from bottle shock is a series of compounds transferring from a freshly oxidized state into less flavored (often larger) complexes.


Czaccary said:


> Bottle shock? being the new guy I am can you go a little more into this? does this occur when the bottle has been aged to long or short? is it something that just naturally occurs?



Tools; inert gas, vacuum, metabisulphite, polyphenols (dark pigments), tannins. ,,, 
In the thread “Industrial Webinars” i posted a few you tube seminars that describe oxygen management and risk (redox potential) control.


----------



## bstnh1 (Mar 1, 2022)

If you're going to age it in the carboy for 3 months and then bottle it, I'd give it at least another 3 months after bottling. All reds normally take a while before they're truly "drinkable". I usually wait for a year after bottling before I try even the cheapest red kit.


----------



## Mekpdue (Mar 1, 2022)

FYI: I made a Winexpert Luna Rossa (6 week red kit) back in September. I fermented, and then cleared for the total of six weeks recommended, and then bottled. Trying the wine a month later wasn't great, it was 'yeasty', unbalanced, and had a bitter taste with little fruit to pick up on. December was the same, but in mid-January the flavor started to show, and the 'new' wine bitterness had started to mellow, and it was drinkable (I think? I will confess it was after a few beers and a few Malbec glasses, but 3 others said it was pretty good). It's now March and I will have to open a bottle soon to see what progress it has made. I expect it to be coming into its own. Like everyone else, the more you age it, the better it will be. 

I have made a couple of 'quick' drinkers from kits Raspberry Zinfandel/Tropical Lime and they are drinkable in 6 weeks, but better to wait 8-10 weeks min.

That said, let the reds age in a carboy for several months (5, 6, up to a year) and then bottle and let it sit for a month or 2, then drink them. The taste will be oh so much better.

The whites are different, they can age less (in a carboy) and bottle sooner, and drink sooner. I may be a little late, but I just did a WE Moscato kit for a wedding in mid-September.

Alas, now that FWK has announced they are going to release the 'whites' again, I may have to drive over to LPs and pick up a kit and compare at the wedding!....but Carboys! I need more Carboys for aging!


----------



## Jovimaple (Mar 1, 2022)

Mekpdue said:


> ...but Carboys! I need more Carboys for aging!


Labelpeelers sells carboys, too!


----------



## Mekpdue (Mar 1, 2022)

Jovimaple said:


> Labelpeelers sells carboys, too!


Now that is the comment of the day @Jovimaple . Thanks for the laugh. I may have to cave…I mean I do have spare room in the trunk!


----------



## Ohio Bob (Mar 1, 2022)

As you probably know, there’s a Label Peelers in Ravenna. Make several trips!


----------



## Mekpdue (Mar 1, 2022)

Ohio Bob said:


> As you probably know, there’s a Label Peelers in Ravenna. Make several trips!



5 miles away Bob. I believe they recognize me at pick-up. You’re not too far away, right?


----------



## Ohio Bob (Mar 1, 2022)

Mekpdue said:


> 5 miles away Bob. I believe they recognize me at pick-up. You’re not too far away, right?


Southwest of Cleveland, Grape & Granary is my go to shop, a 1 hour drive.


----------



## Mekpdue (Mar 1, 2022)

I love the Grape and Granary, Bob. John and Kathy have built a nice business there. My wife and I enjoy sitting down and drinking the wines they’ve made from the kits they sell. Matter of fact, we just visited and my wife wouldn’t let me leave without the WE Raspberry Zinfandel kit. That’ll be a nice summer sipper.


----------



## bstnh1 (Mar 2, 2022)

Grape & Granary WE kits are about 40% more than Labelpeelers. The few I've checked on run $30 - $38 more per kit. That's a lot!!


----------



## Nebbiolo020 (Mar 2, 2022)

I always suggest that after bottling you give a wine about 5-6 months because it will go through a couple different phases, first phase is bottle shock and that can last up to a month and a half at the longest. Then the wine will slowly start to age and improve and will potentially go through a few dumb phases where everything is extremely muted and the wine is not very aromatic. This is just a normal part of the aging process. Not every wine is meant to age though so some might age 1-2 years then start to get worse.


----------



## Czaccary (Mar 2, 2022)

bstnh1 said:


> Grape & Granary WE kits are about 40% more than Labelpeelers. The few I've checked on run $30 - $38 more per kit. That's a lot!!



where do you get most of your inventory from ? via the web.


----------



## bstnh1 (Mar 2, 2022)

Czaccary said:


> where do you get most of your inventory from ? via the web.


LabelPeelers - even with shipping they beat all other prices I can find, even local ones.


----------



## Mekpdue (Mar 2, 2022)

bstnh1 said:


> Grape & Granary WE kits are about 40% more than Labelpeelers. The few I've checked on run $30 - $38 more per kit. That's a lot!!


Some kits are more expensive indeed (especially a LP sale!). In my particular case, G&G offered a RJS Rockin’ Raspberry Rose where LP doesn’t have it in inventory. LP does beat their prices on many items, but that being said, for a place that allows me to sit down and sample the kits before I buy, to give me advice on wine or beer making, who rent equipment, and who are friendly and are helpful, I will frequent and spend money there (too). I can’t do these things at LP.
Both storefronts have a different business model, and yes, I would like to save money on everything, but I choose accordingly. 
One last thought, I’ve taken friends over to G&G and introduced them to winemaking in a nice environment and they liked it, I just can’t do that at LP. Again, I shop both, they are just two different business models.


----------



## winemaker81 (Mar 3, 2022)

I support my LHBS as much as possible. This is partially self interest, as they'll be there when I need them.

Many moons ago I co-owned a LHBS -- my partner ran it from his cellar for 7 years, then I came in as a partner and we moved to a store front. We ran that for nearly 2 years, but agreed to quit as while we had no problem paying the bills, we weren't making any money. It was a sideline for both of us, and working a 40-50 hour job then going to the shop got old, especially with no significant paycheck.

We put out a mailing, letting folks know we were going out of business. People came in droves -- if that had been our normal business, we could have quit our day jobs! We had a least a dozen folks, none of whom my partner had seen in 5 years, ask why we were going out of business.


For those fortunate enough to have a LHBS within driving distance, count your blessings. While mine doesn't carry everything I need, it carries 90%, and if I'm in a hurry I can get what I need that day, rather than having to hope for quick delivery.


----------



## ChuckD (Mar 3, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> I support my LHBS as much as possible. This is partially self interest, as they'll be there when I need them.


^ THIS ^ Support local businesses when you can. I get down to The “big city” at least once a month. I like to stop at the home brew store just to pick up a few odds and ends and consumables I could maybe save a few bucks by shopping online but the store owner will be there with answers and service. Surprisingly, even some of the larger items are competitive with online retailers.


----------



## Sailor323 (Mar 3, 2022)

bstnh1 said:


> LabelPeelers - even with shipping they beat all other prices I can find, even local ones.


I agree, LP has the rest beat, even when counting shipping. I just wish they carried RJS kits


----------



## Nebbiolo020 (Mar 3, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> I support my LHBS as much as possible. This is partially self interest, as they'll be there when I need them.
> 
> Many moons ago I co-owned a LHBS -- my partner ran it from his cellar for 7 years, then I came in as a partner and we moved to a store front. We ran that for nearly 2 years, but agreed to quit as while we had no problem paying the bills, we weren't making any money. It was a sideline for both of us, and working a 40-50 hour job then going to the shop got old, especially with no significant paycheck.
> 
> ...


We have a shop here that’s been here since the early 1990’s. It is nice but they are expensive compared to ordering online sometimes I find it more cost effective cause I can order online get free shipping and get it just as fast (next day) for way less.

Being that I work in the industry I have accounts with Scott labs and laffort and can get bulk products for way less money. My local shop wants $40 a pack for malolactic bacteria, I can get it from laffort for $20 a pack for same dosage so it makes it hard to support my local shop.


----------



## distancerunner (Mar 3, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> I support my LHBS as much as possible. This is partially self interest, as they'll be there when I need them.
> 
> Many moons ago I co-owned a LHBS -- my partner ran it from his cellar for 7 years, then I came in as a partner and we moved to a store front. We ran that for nearly 2 years, but agreed to quit as while we had no problem paying the bills, we weren't making any money. It was a sideline for both of us, and working a 40-50 hour job then going to the shop got old, especially with no significant paycheck.
> 
> ...





ChuckD said:


> ^ THIS ^ Support local businesses when you can. I get down to The “big city” at least once a month. I like to stop at the home brew store just to pick up a few odds and ends and consumables I could maybe save a few bucks by shopping online but the store owner will be there with answers and service. Surprisingly, even some of the larger items are competitive with online retailers.



if you don’t use the resource it will go away.


----------

